# Soo Bahk Do



## Diesel (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am looking for some info on Soo Bahk Do. I am not currently a practicing martial artist but I am doing some research on the arts that the schools in my area teach to find something that suits me. I will eventually go and talk to instructors and check out classes but at the moment I have pneumonia so I'm not really feeling like going out and talking to people. I understand that Soo Bahk Do is mainly a kicking based art but what else could I expect to learn? Are there any throws or grappling or submissions taught in Soo Bahk Do? The reason I'm so interested in this particular art is because there is a Soo Bahk Do studio about 10 minutes from my house that has been around for 30 years. I dont know anyone who has personally trained there to ask since I'm kinda new to the area and dont know many people. Thanks!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 28, 2016)

If you have a good teacher, and you are a good student, pretty much all martial arts are worth while.

I only have experience from mid-60s TKD and 80s and on Hapkido, so I can't tell you anything about Soo Bahk Do.  But from what I have seen in discussions here on MT, I expect you would like it and consider it a good art, given what I said above.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 29, 2016)

Diesel said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking for some info on Soo Bahk Do. I am not currently a practicing martial artist but I am doing some research on the arts that the schools in my area teach to find something that suits me. I will eventually go and talk to instructors and check out classes but at the moment I have pneumonia so I'm not really feeling like going out and talking to people. I understand that Soo Bahk Do is mainly a kicking based art


Originally known as Tang Soo Do, or Tang Soo Do Mu Duk Kwan, Soo Bahk Do was forced to change names after a law suit establishing that "Tang Soo Do" was just too generic a term (Korean for "Karate" basically).  Hwang Kee was approached by General Choi to join his alliance of Dojangs to establish Tae Kwon Do but he refused and stuck with it on his own.  Despite somewhat questionable claims of its origin and the reasons it was different from the schools which federated to form Tae Kwon Do, it was largely the same.  Even most of the forms (Hyung) were the same, as well as most of the nomenclature.  For all intents, Soo Bahk Do (then Tang Soo Do) was the same as Tae Kwon Do.  Since the 80's they've attempted to differentiate themselves but how successful that attempt has been is largely a matter of opinion.




> but what else could I expect to learn? Are there any throws or grappling or submissions taught in Soo Bahk Do?


Depends on who's teaching it and what they want to teach.  In most "striking" martial arts, there tends to be at least a few trips and throws.  How much they're emphasized depends on which "branch" the teacher hails from and what his personal fighting philosophy is.  You may find a school that claims to teach trips and throws but rarely, if ever, allows any in sparring.  Or quite the opposite.  You'll have to visit the school and watch a few classes to find out.



> The reason I'm so interested in this particular art is because there is a Soo Bahk Do studio about 10 minutes from my house that has been around for 30 years. I dont know anyone who has personally trained there to ask since I'm kinda new to the area and dont know many people. Thanks!


When you get healthy again, go watch a few classes.  Watch first.  Even if the instructor tries to get you on the mat to experience a little, spend at least one class sitting on the side and watching.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

